
Why the Controversial Airbnb Ads Might Be a Work of Marketing Genius - wooooooot
https://medium.com/@jhreha/why-the-tone-deaf-airbnb-ads-might-be-a-work-of-marketing-genius-84d6693dfbee?source=tw-444597d4f7be-1445629308259
======
behaviorism
Wow - great points. Didn't look at it this way.

I still think that this was mainly due to stupidity rather than cleverness.

